# SORTED: Garmin GSC-10 Cadence Sensor



## PlymSlimCyclist (5 Jan 2015)

Before I opt to buying off CRC, does anyone happen to have a spare Garmin GSC-10 Cadence Sensor and magnets laying around, that they're willing to part ways with?...

...for dosh of course.

I've seen some crazy prices for these online already, and I'm gutted I didn't proactively buy one off Wiggle while they were about £25. Typically, I needed one over xmas and Wiggle are no longer stocking them, and CRC is £38


----------



## HLaB (5 Jan 2015)

If its any consolation the one I got on Amazon for £26 failed within a year. If I get a cadence sensor again it'll probably be btwin or other units that look nicer than the GSC10 and start of regularly around £15.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2015)

Worth a punt with the Decathlon one mentioned above.


----------



## Shanks (6 Jan 2015)

Hi there, if you still need one of these I have one that's had very little use. How about £22 including pnp?


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (6 Jan 2015)

@Shanks , yes please! Will PM you.

@fossyant , which Decathlon one? Nothing's mentioned above unfortunately, just @HLaB saying their GSC-10 failed 
I'll grab the one off Shanks, and if it fails, then I'll look at another model. A friend did recommend a CycleOp's one, but it was cadence or speed, not both unfortunately


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2015)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> @Shanks , yes please! Will PM you.
> 
> @fossyant , which Decathlon one? Nothing's mentioned above unfortunately, just @HLaB saying their GSC-10 failed
> I'll grab the one off Shanks, and if it fails, then I'll look at another model. A friend did recommend a CycleOp's one, but it was cadence or speed, not both unfortunately



Tada....

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ant-speed-rate-sensor-cycle-computer-accessory-id_8181211.html


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (6 Jan 2015)

Thank you @fossyant , will leave it for now, but have bookmarked it incase I need to replace either the one I'm hoping to get from @Shanks , or the one which came with my 510.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2015)

It's lots cheaper than the garmin. Can't say I've tried it as my two GSC-10's have been fine (not daily use though)


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (6 Jan 2015)

I do appreciate it. My current GSC-10 works perfectly currently, but needing the other so I can use my turbo and also have it whilst on the road 

If it does go fubar, then I'll order the Decathlon one.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (8 Jan 2015)

Hi Shanks,

Just to let you know, I've sent the payment via Paypal.

Everything connected with no problem, however think I buggared up the speed magnet by over tightening, but will look for a replacement soon. For now, it works


----------



## Shanks (9 Jan 2015)

Glad it arrived OK, thanks for the payment. 

I have a spare magnet here, i'll pop it in the post tomorrow if you like. Cheers


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (9 Jan 2015)

Thank you @Shanks .

Nooo! I actually phoned my LBS today, told them my mistake and fortunately they've a load up there, so fortunately I'll head up there tomorrow and see what I can conjure 
If need be, I may try and find a small enough nut and make something for it to sit on the spoke, we'll see. It's such a shame the "nut" is plastic for the magnet though. Whoever thought that was a wise idea needs to think things through.


----------



## jifdave (9 Jan 2015)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cateye/universal-wheel-magnet-ec005657 wiggle and crc also do them


----------



## Shanks (10 Jan 2015)

Ok PlymSlimCyclist, let me know if it turns out to be a problem and I'll post one up..


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (10 Jan 2015)

Thank you @jifdave and @Shanks , my LBS actually had a few different ones they'd scrimped off bikes, so had a bit of a choice.
I picked one which has a metal body and screw, so means I can't mess anything up if I do it wrong, so about to fit and see how that copes.

Thank you so much for the support though, and I'll let you know the outcome of the magnet as soon as I test @Shanks (I'm recovering from car shopping at the minute).


----------

